# In vacanza...



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

... sceglite tre utenti del forum di sesso opposto con i quali andreste in vacanza... e dite anche dove e perche' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aho qualcuno dovra' pur fare le veci di Fa e sparare thread a c...o


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

*Ad adbundantiam...*

Ne posso scegliere tre x feddy e tre per trottolo!?!?


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ne posso scegliere tre x feddy e tre per trottolo!?!?


 














giusto per non farsi mancare nulla!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ne posso scegliere tre x feddy e tre per trottolo!?!?


 
dai comincia tu...così scaldi un po' l'ambiente!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ne posso scegliere tre x feddy e tre per trottolo!?!?


No... casi di personalita' multipla verranno comunque considerati come scelte di un singolo individuo... scegli tra quello cattivo e quello piu' cattivo del cattivo


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

*Ok..mi metto alla gogna!*

MICIA:

Vacanza in Toscana, a spulciare fra mercatini e enoteche;

Bruja:

Vacanza in giro per capitali Europee, a guardar mostre e musei;

Mailea:

Viaggio sulle Ande;


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> MICIA:
> 
> Vacanza in Toscana, a spulciare fra mercatini e enoteche;
> 
> ...


 
Hai fatto rispondere a trottolino...chi sa il Feddy dell situazione che ne pensa


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Ha scelto quello buono lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ora dico i miei:

Guppai Moltimodi:
anche un chiosco del Poetto andrebbe bene... solo se portiamo i nostri alter ego 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ... ma andrei a vedere Il Pendolo a Vienna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fa:
non abbiamo bisogno di viaggiare fisicamente... la fantasia abbonda... comunque lo porterei a Londra a fare un po' di Clubing 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insonne:
La panamerica su una Cadillac dorata che piu' 'nzalli non si puo'


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

*Mi consentano...*

Grace:

Vacanza in resort, fra massaggi, essenze e relax;

Iris:

Su un catamarano fra le isole della polinesia;

Lettrice:

Viaggio in bici con sbarellina lungo il percorso ciclistico del Danubio!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Vediamo.....*

Pinguino
e lo porterei in Antartide, così vedrebbe di persona che i pinguini sono creature deliziose e soprattutto fedeli, si sentirebbe meno depresso, ed al ritorno potr4ebbe anche vedere le cose con un più sano realismo ed infischiarsene di "madama pinguina" sia che resti o che la molli! 

Feddy
e lo porterei a Venezia per tour artistico della città visitando l'interno dei palazzi patrizi, quindi lo farei passare sotto il ponte dei sospiri avvertendolo che a "fine corsa in gondola" mi sono accordata con la moglie per le consegne..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Air
Gli starei accanto durante alcuni dei suoi viaggi ed ogni volta che allunga gli occhi gli farei il resoconto "da intuito femminile" che ispirano le sue preferenze, naturalmente alla sera sarebbe in libera uscita...... perchè è dagli errori che si impara! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come vedete vacanze "alternative socialmente utili"!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come vedete vacanze "alternative socialmente utili"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

allora...io andrei..



con FUN ...fly and drive in california  

	
	
		
		
	


	




con FA.......partirei per  una vacanza a cavallo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






con Feddy..solo in un viaggio colla mente.........perchè di persona....mi sa che sarebbe pericoloso


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grace:
> 
> Vacanza in resort, fra massaggi, essenze e relax;
> 
> ...


Ma posso usare la mia super bici gialla con cassone frontale?

Se si porto il cane e si fa il remake di "tre uomini in barca per tacere del cane" di Jerome K. Jerome... tra l'altro c'e' Tre uomini in bicicletta... ma il cane Montmorency era gia' morto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ne dici


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Cara la mia jenetta qualcosa da obiettare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


p.s. La verità è che in vacanza mi piace andarci ..... da sola!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Poi la provvidenza....provvede....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cara la mia jenetta qualcosa da obiettare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai mi permetterei... dimmi se ti serve una mano per Venezia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Anche a me piace andarci da sola... cosi' non mi devo ammorbare nel prendere accordi con altra gente... Sbarella non vive ancora in democrazia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti il prossimo week end vado in Svezia... ma lei non ne ancora al corrente


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma posso usare la mia super bici gialla con cassone frontale?
> 
> Se si porto il cane e si fa il remake di "tre uomini in barca per tacere del cane" di Jerome K. Jerome... tra l'altro c'e' Tre uomini in bicicletta... ma il cane Montmorency era gia' morto
> 
> ...


Usa la bici che vuoi, basta che pedali tu!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per me citybike con ruote del 28" cambio a 24 rapporti borse laterali e su portapacchi....ma al massimo prendo su i cambi per sbarellina!!!

E' un percorso di qualche centinaio di chilometri, sulle due sponde, praticamente pianeggiante, attrezzato con ostelli appositi per i bikers!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Usa la bici che vuoi, basta che pedali tu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quetsa e' la mia bici... cosi' almeno Sbarella e' salva in caso di pioggia






Guarda che io pedalo


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quetsa e' la mia bici... cosi' almeno Sbarella e' salva in caso di pioggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quello è un trasporto speciale!! Ci vuole almeno il lampeggiante arancione sul cassone e la scorta con le doppie frecce davanti e dietro per far strada!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















Riguardo al "io pedalo", la mia maggior impresa ciclista è stata un attraversamento appenninico emilia-liguria con ben due passi in mezzo (Cerreto e Turchino) e una distanza complessiva di 200 km...in giornata!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> allora...io andrei..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Maddaiiiiiiiiii!!!

Mica mordo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quello è un trasporto speciale!! Ci vuole almeno il lampeggiante arancione sul cassone e la scorta con le doppie frecce davanti e dietro per far strada!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porta rispetto alla bicicletta... perche' e' una signora BICICLETTA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...  comunque le frecce le ha 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ... senti ha 5 essenzialissime marce... freni idraulici... e freni a "reverse" ( che io non avevo mai visto prima praticamente pedalo al contrario e frena gradualmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... telaio fatto a mano anti ruggine, numero di serie inciso, mio nome e quello di sbarella incisi nel porta pacchi... assicurata contro furto e incendio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Ora col bel tempo pedalo tutti i giorni 6km ad andare 6km a tornare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... coi tacchi


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maddaiiiiiiiiii!!!
> 
> Mica mordo!!!


 













   mordi..mordi..


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

*splendida vacanza!*

Vado volentieri sulle Ande con Feddy!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*hihihihihih....*

Vedo con piacere che subiamo tutte il fascino del traditore Feddy  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Bruja


p.s. Ho girato la domanda alla Badessa! Ha detto che per rispondere avrebbe voluto sapere a QUALI uomini ci riferivamo...... poi ha aggiunto "beata solitudo"!


----------



## tatitati (28 Aprile 2007)

*direi*

AIR.. gli altri non li conosco. nemmeno lui a dire il vero ma è una conoscenza che approfondirei molto volentieri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    volando naturalmente cosa che io adoro


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo con piacere che subiamo tutte il fascino del traditore Feddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E la badessa poi...  vuole pure sapere QUALI.... non lo sapesse quello che passa il convento!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo con piacere che subiamo tutte il fascino del traditore Feddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che ormai gli anni si fanno sentire anche per lei!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che ormai gli anni si fanno sentire anche per lei!!!


Non badare alla pagliuzza altrui.......!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

ah, ma qui si parla di vacanze ... allora io scelgo:

FEDDY: vada per la Spa, possibilmente questa http://www.kclub.com/

AIRFOREVER : giro del mondo in arereo come secondo pilota, in particolare vorrei sorvolare a bassa quota patagonia e antartide

VULVIA e DERERUM: una lunga vacanza 'pure single', non importa dove ... l'importante è divertirsi alla grande


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ah, ma qui si parla di vacanze ... allora io scelgo:
> 
> FEDDY: vada per la Spa, possibilmente questa http://www.kclub.com/
> 
> ...


L'ultima non ti si passa....altro sesso era una conditio sine qua non!!


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ultima non ti si passa....altro sesso era una conditio sine qua non!!


ma 'l'altro sesso' si aggiungerà strada facendo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













a proposito, ti piace lo Spa che ho scelto? paghi tu chiaramente ...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ma 'l'altro sesso' si aggiungerà strada facendo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per quello no problem...non mi ispira particolarmente la cucina irlandese..ma per il resto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!




Magari dai un'occhiatina anche a questo, più nostrano ma...valido!! 


http://www.italyrelax.com/Palazzo_Arzaga_Hotel_SPA_e_Golf_Resort.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Allora ...solo tre?*

Con Moltimodi ma l'anno prossimo per gli europei di calcio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con Feddy per agriturismo ...ma ho troppa concorrenza.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in alternativa Chen per un week end ...quanche virtù deve averla...quando sta zitto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Con Angel ...ovunque a patto di non nominare i rispettivi


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per quello no problem...non mi ispira particolarmente la cucina irlandese..ma per il resto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo è bellissimo! vada per questo ...


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

*rispetto le regole*

il mio terzo compagno di viaggio è LANCY con cui vorrei seguire tutte le tappe della prossima tournée  dei Red Hot Chili Peppers ... sai che spasso!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ah, ma qui si parla di vacanze ... allora io scelgo:
> 
> FEDDY: vada per la Spa, possibilmente questa http://www.kclub.com/
> 
> ...


 
Ci Sto!!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ultima non ti si passa....altro sesso era una conditio sine qua non!!


Linguaccia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









potremmo portarti di nascosto..mentre fai la sauna nello SPA...sei lì con gli occhi chiusi...ti mettiamo il cappuccio dell'accappatotio in testa....e via!!Ti infiliamo nel portabagli!

In giro con 3 donne!


----------



## Old grace (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Linguaccia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì dai! portiamolo con noi ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Aprile 2007)

a Lettrì, l'idea di andare a scoattare in America con la Cadillac è na fissa. Io faccio Thelma.

Però ci portiamo 15 kili di pasta Barilla nel bagagliaio.

Credimi, sono stato per 3 mesi in Georgia e per 3 mesi in Texas. Tra gemberetti alla Forrest Gump (ho avuto il privileggio di toccare la mitica panchina, nda), salse e Tex Mex dopo già 1 settimana rimpiangevo l'italico spaghetto (lo so, sono provincialotto).


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a Lettrì, l'idea di andare a scoattare in America con la Cadillac è na fissa. Io faccio Thelma.
> 
> Però ci portiamo 15 kili di pasta Barilla nel bagagliaio.
> 
> Credimi, sono stato per 3 mesi in Georgia e per 3 mesi in Texas. Tra gemberetti alla Forrest Gump (ho avuto il privileggio di toccare la mitica panchina, nda), salse e Tex Mex dopo già 1 settimana rimpiangevo l'italico spaghetto (lo so, sono provincialotto).


 
Capisco... anche io son provinciale... mia mamma organizza spedizioni via FedEx di pancetta affumicata, parmigiano, i pomodori secchi di nonna e i pomodori per il sugo nei barattoli di vetro... quelli boni fatti con le sue manine 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ho sempre voluto fare Panamerica o/o coast-to-coast su una cadillac... jeans rotti tipo hot pants, camicia alla Dasy Duke, stivalanza da vaccaro e pure il cappello da vaccaro














   ... roba che m'arresto da sola


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Aprile 2007)

devo confessarti una cosa.

da piccolo ho visto tutte le puntate di Bo & Luke. Sono cresciuto con il mito degli stati del Sud.
Qyuando ho avuto modo di starci così a lungo, non me ne volevo più andare (se non era per la cucina!). Immaginati una società fatta di cappelli, stivali, sceriffi, cowboy, birra, biliardi, contee, rodei, ecc..
Il mio sogno!
mi sono adeguato subito e mi sono comprato da in western store: gilet di pelle, cappello texano, Bolo Tie (l'avevo vista indosso a Jimmy Carter quando lo conobbi il giorno prima, ma questa è un'altra storia), stivali di serpente. La sera andavo in giro a ballare le danze texane per locali (in un video di Madonna ce ne è un ottimo esempio).
Proprio stamattina ho messo a tutto volume un cd di "Blue grass" (è proprio quel genere di musica velocissima che si sente nei telefilm di bo e Luke durante gli inseguimenti, fatta soprattutto da Banjo, violino e chitarre) ed ho cominciato a ballare nudo, indossando solo il cappello texano (sulla testa).

Te dico only this.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> devo confessarti una cosa.
> 
> da piccolo ho visto tutte le puntate di Bo & Luke. Sono cresciuto con il mito degli stati del Sud.
> Qyuando ho avuto modo di starci così a lungo, non me ne volevo più andare (se non era per la cucina!). Immaginati una società fatta di cappelli, stivali, sceriffi, cowboy, birra, biliardi, contee, rodei, ecc..
> ...


Maa... quindi anche tu sei uno di quelli che hanno iniziato a farsi le prime "seghine" pensando a Daisy? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Senti un altro sogno e' andare con le mie amiche al carnevale di Rio... con un festone"MAMMA CALA LA PASTA!!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... il problema e' che credo ci ucciderebbero immediatamente


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Linguaccia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una regola aurea dice che un uomo fra due madame fa sempre la figura del...salame!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Fguriamoci con tre!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2007)

Air
Gli starei accanto durante alcuni dei suoi viaggi ed ogni volta che allunga gli occhi gli farei il resoconto "da intuito femminile" che ispirano le sue preferenze, naturalmente alla sera sarebbe in libera uscita...... perchè è dagli errori che si impara! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Bruja, mi darai una bastonata sulla testa ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) ogni qualvolta ne addocchierò una che non fa per mè...maremma maiala, quante ne riceverò...*

AIR.. gli altri non li conosco. nemmeno lui a dire il vero ma è una conoscenza che approfondirei molto volentieri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    volando naturalmente cosa che io adoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Tatina, I'm Marco, nice to meet you! Welcome on board...quando vorrai...*

AIRFOREVER : giro del mondo in arereo come secondo pilota, in particolare vorrei sorvolare a bassa quota patagonia e antartide

*Grace...come secondo pilota...la cosa si fa spessa...non ti può andar bene star seduta sullo strapuntino, ovvero il sedile che si posiziona dietro, tra il comandante ed il primo ufficiale?*
*In Patagonia ed in Antartide non ci vado mai...potrei effettuare un piano di volo un po' speciale...*

Ci Sto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








*Dererumnatura, idem come sopra: guardare ma non toccare...perciò, anche tu sullo strapuntino.*


----------



## Old grace (29 Aprile 2007)

ok, affare fatto ... mi sta bene anche lo strapuntino. però in patagonia e in antartide mi ci porti.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ok, affare fatto ... mi sta bene anche lo strapuntino. però in patagonia e in antartide mi ci porti.


...prendo nota...


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grace:
> 
> Vacanza in resort, fra massaggi, essenze e relax;
> 
> ...


 
Mi ha detto bene. Grazie Feddy..ma poi il catamarano lo mandi alla deriva?


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*viaggio*

Allora 

Mio vaggio con Dererum ok, ci sto, finito il giro pero' farei anche una devizione in Dubai...non so perchè ma mi attizza molto.....

Lettrice, il carnevale di rio mi attizza molto e ce la porterei volentieri, se ci arrestano pazienza......rimedieremo in qualche modo, sono convinto cmq che con Sbarellina e la mia Giulia, un po' si inteneriranno.........

Compos Mentis, la porto invece a Spa in Belgio a fare una bella 24 ore....... 

Brujia........posto tranquillo (scelga Lei), dove si mangia bene, si beve altrettanto e si parla tranquillamente.......

Air: in ogni caso dovrebbe farci compagnia, anche eprchè serve cmq un aereo.......
P.S.: so che si possono noleggiare.......è possibile anche con la tua compagnia??


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Allora
> 
> Mio vaggio con Dererum ok, ci sto, finito il giro pero' farei anche una devizione in Dubai...non so perchè ma mi attizza molto.....
> 
> ...


Ma posso aggrgarmi a te e Compos?


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*Organizzo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma posso aggrgarmi a te e Compos?


 
Ho una monoposto, l'ho modificata in biposto, ok perchè no aggiungiamo pure il terzo, preferenze ? Davanti, dietro o in mezzo???


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ho una monoposto, l'ho modificata in biposto, ok perchè no aggiungiamo pure il terzo, preferenze ? Davanti, dietro o in mezzo???


Non lo so lasciamo scegliere Compos?


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*ok*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so lasciamo scegliere Compos?


Va bene, tenete cmq conto che il posto di guida è centrale........(e quello non lo mollo)


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

Air: in ogni caso dovrebbe farci compagnia, anche eprchè serve cmq un aereo.......
P.S.: so che si possono noleggiare.......è possibile anche con la tua compagnia??[/quote]

Ciao!
Certo che si può! Viviamo per questo!
Ma vi fidate del sottoscritto? Nel pomeriggio farò un po' di pratica: non mi riescono bene i testacoda...non riesco a controsterzare bene, dopo aver tirato il freno a mano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ci sono più piloti ed aerei di una volta...
Air


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*ok*



Airforever ha detto:


> Air: in ogni caso dovrebbe farci compagnia, anche eprchè serve cmq un aereo.......
> P.S.: so che si possono noleggiare.......è possibile anche con la tua compagnia??


Ciao!
Certo che si può! Viviamo per questo!
Ma vi fidate del sottoscritto? Nel pomeriggio farò un po' di pratica: non mi riescono bene i testacoda...non riesco a controsterzare bene, dopo aver tirato il freno a mano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air[/quote]


Bene, mi può interessare, ieri ero a Brno, e ho speso una botta, fra andata, ritorno e noleggio auto........

P.S.: per i controsterzi, e i testa coda, se hai bisogno nn hai che da chiedere......
pero' ti rendi conto che hai imparato solo quando ti sei ribaltato........


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Va bene, tenete cmq conto che il posto di guida è centrale........(e quello non lo mollo)


Perche' non posso guidare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi va in Belgio vi raggiungo con la smartina supersprint...


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Certo che si può! Viviamo per questo!
> Ma vi fidate del sottoscritto? Nel pomeriggio farò un po' di pratica: non mi riescono bene i testacoda...non riesco a controsterzare bene, dopo aver tirato il freno a mano...
> 
> ...


 
Bene, mi può interessare, ieri ero a Brno, e ho speso una botta, fra andata, ritorno e noleggio auto........

P.S.: per i controsterzi, e i testa coda, se hai bisogno nn hai che da chiedere......
pero' ti rendi conto che hai imparato solo quando ti sei ribaltato........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Sono anni che, dopo l'atterraggio tiro il freno a mano per cercare, tra l'altro, di "parcheggiare" con la sola manovra del testacoda. Porcaccia la miseria, finisco sempre contro qualcosa, dagli altri aerei, ai bus...eppure ho quasi 12 ore di volo all'attivo...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

*ora vi saluto*

Gentili Signori, gentili signore e signorine vi saluto.
Vado in aeroporto: alle 13.30 avrò la presentazione.
Speriamo non mi vediate stasera in qualche telegiornale o domattina in prima pagina sui quotidiani.
Saluti a tutti, buon proseguimento di giornata.
Airforever "Captain Good"


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*bene*



Airforever ha detto:


> Bene, mi può interessare, ieri ero a Brno, e ho speso una botta, fra andata, ritorno e noleggio auto........
> 
> P.S.: per i controsterzi, e i testa coda, se hai bisogno nn hai che da chiedere......
> pero' ti rendi conto che hai imparato solo quando ti sei ribaltato........


Sono anni che, dopo l'atterraggio tiro il freno a mano per cercare, tra l'altro, di "parcheggiare" con la sola manovra del testacoda. Porcaccia la miseria, finisco sempre contro qualcosa, dagli altri aerei, ai bus...eppure ho quasi 12 ore di volo all'attivo...
Air[/quote]


Bene, sei come me, di solito sono più i danni di carrozzeria che quelli di meccanica, qua la mano.........


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*per me va bene*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non posso guidare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Allora io, Compos, e Air arriviamo in aereo e poi in Belgio facciamo due equipaggi.....ma...tu guidi con i tacchi?????


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Per le ragazze*

Questo ve lo consiglio personalmente..... poi ci saranno decine di altre soluzioni, ma da qui so che si esce "ritemprate"....

http://www.hotelbenessere.it/Applic...etturaStrutturaIMG/IT-HB-BZ-4435?OpenDocument

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo ve lo consiglio personalmente..... poi ci saranno decine di altre soluzioni, ma da qui so che si esce "ritemprate"....
> 
> http://www.hotelbenessere.it/Applic...etturaStrutturaIMG/IT-HB-BZ-4435?OpenDocument
> 
> Bruja


Ho bisogno di passarci un annetto pre riprendermi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di passarci un annetto pre riprendermi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non per interferire nei fatti tuoi, ma un annetto diventerebbe leggerissimamente costoso!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Allora...fantasia...
con Letti in Messico...tequila e peyote, in riva al mare al tramonto. Meglio del chioschetto al poetto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





con P/R...ma non agli europei (che palle la Svizzera...). Ai prossimi mondiali in Sudafrica   

	
	
		
		
	


	





 con Bruja...tour in moto in Europa. Si va in giro senza meta.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora...fantasia...
> con Letti in Messico...tequila e peyote, in riva al mare al tramonto. Meglio del chioschetto al poetto...
> 
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te con tequila e payote poi t'accorgi che sei in messico e non al Poetto?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma secondo te con tequila e payote poi t'accorgi che sei in messico e non al Poetto?


Forse no...ma dove lo trovi il peyote al Poetto?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse no...ma dove lo trovi il peyote al Poetto?


Fammi fare due telefonate


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fammi fare due telefonate


Che donna!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che donna!


che amici piu' che altro


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per interferire nei fatti tuoi, ma un annetto diventerebbe leggerissimamente costoso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari mi fanno uno sconto... o mi spaccio per esaurita (cosa facilina) e me lo paga l'assicurazione


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Air
> Gli starei accanto durante alcuni dei suoi viaggi ed ogni volta che allunga gli occhi gli farei il resoconto "da intuito femminile" che ispirano le sue preferenze, naturalmente alla sera sarebbe in libera uscita...... perchè è dagli errori che si impara!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Air...solo finchè non imparo...poi prendo il posto di guida...


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Aprile 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Allora
> 
> Mio vaggio con Dererum ok, ci sto, finito il giro pero' farei anche una devizione in Dubai...non so perchè ma mi attizza molto.....
> 
> ...


 
Senti..il Rajasthan........che te ne pare??


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Air...solo finchè non imparo...poi prendo il posto di guida...


Mi rassegno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  : prenderai presto il mio posticino...ed io sarò costretto a dare le dimissioni.


----------



## Bruja (1 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*

Per il tour in moto in giro per l'Europa, vista la mia età e l tue preferenze..... parliamone per tempo, forse raggiungiamo un accomodamento.... tu mi dici le tappe ed io ti raggiungo in TEE...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (1 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pinguino
> e lo porterei in Antartide, così vedrebbe di persona che i pinguini sono creature deliziose e soprattutto fedeli, si sentirebbe meno depresso, ed al ritorno potr4ebbe anche vedere le cose con un più sano realismo ed infischiarsene di "madama pinguina" sia che resti o che la molli!
> 
> Feddy
> ...


 Galinella bella lo sai che con te verrei in capo al mondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo so anchio che i pinguini sono fedeli infatti io sono fedele. Non abito più in Veneto ma io sono di origini venete dopo l'Antartide ti porto in gondola a Venezia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a vedere il tramonto mano nella mano, pardon, zampa nella zampa. Poi in spiaggia a bere un mega beverone alla frutta un bel bagnetto. Facciamo un viaggio intimo becco a becco.


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*Ottimo*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Senti..il Rajasthan........che te ne pare??


 
California per iniziare, Dubai per continuare, Rajasthan mi attizza pure quello, e dopo dove si va ?  Visto che  siamo in vacanza, ci spostiamo anche a Bali?
(ho un po' di ferie arretrate da consumare)


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> California per iniziare, Dubai per continuare, Rajasthan mi attizza pure quello, e dopo dove si va ? Visto che siamo in vacanza, ci spostiamo anche a Bali?
> (ho un po' di ferie arretrate da consumare)


 
Perfetto..anche se sai..pure l'italia per cominciare...

ieri..mostra di DeChirico..in una Padova splendida...


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*ieri*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Perfetto..anche se sai..pure l'italia per cominciare...
> 
> ieri..mostra di DeChirico..in una Padova splendida...


 
Beata te, io ieri al lavoro tutto il di, anche perchè ho marinato Venerdi, questo w.e. sono stato a Vienna e a Brno
Cmq organizza che si va.......


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Beata te, io ieri al lavoro tutto il di, anche perchè ho marinato Venerdi, questo w.e. sono stato a Vienna e a Brno
> Cmq organizza che si va.......


 
yesss...oggi ho optato per una giornata di relax..avrei la caa da sistemare...ma non riesco a schiodarmi.....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Beata te, io ieri al lavoro tutto il di, anche perchè ho marinato Venerdi, questo w.e. sono stato a Vienna e a Brno
> Cmq organizza che si va.......


Ma hai visto i cadaveri mummificati a Brno?


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Maggio 2007)

*Per tutti quelli che...*

...vorrebbero venire con me in volo, sia ben chiaro che l'imbarco verrà effettuato in modo "Immediate Boarding", ovvero l'imbarco alla Bo & Luke.
Pregasi le gentili signore e signorine di non indossare la minigonna. Grazie
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi ha detto bene. Grazie Feddy..ma poi il catamarano lo mandi alla deriva?


Naaaa....catamarano si, ma con cabine ed equipaggio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il massimo sforzo sarà quello di prepare qualche cenetta a base di pesce e crostacei...pescati a bordo e stappare qualche Krug!!


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*ho cercato*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma hai visto i cadaveri mummificati a Brno?


 
Guarda sebbene mi sia guardato per bene in giro, ma proprio per bene, di cadaveri manco l'ombra.....forse ho sbagliato quartiere.....
Piuttosto devo dire che i prezzi sono veramente stracciati....mangiavo con 6 euro e la birra è ottimissima.......la carne buona, il clima pure....a breve si va in Slovenia. 
Tu cmq tieni la smartina calda e con il pieno che si va a Spa in luglio


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*Io*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...vorrebbero venire con me in volo, sia ben chiaro che l'imbarco verrà effettuato in modo "Immediate Boarding", ovvero l'imbarco alla Bo & Luke.
> Pregasi le gentili signore e signorine di non indossare la minigonna. Grazie
> Air


Io posso indossarla??????


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Guarda sebbene mi sia guardato per bene in giro, ma proprio per bene, di cadaveri manco l'ombra.....forse ho sbagliato quartiere.....
> Piuttosto devo dire che i prezzi sono veramente stracciati....mangiavo con 6 euro e la birra è ottimissima.......la carne buona, il clima pure....a breve si va in Slovenia.
> Tu cmq tieni la smartina calda e con il pieno che si va a Spa in luglio


Sono stata diverse volte a Brno... e c'e; una chiesa in cui sono conservati dei cadaveri mummificati... da paura 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora dubito tu sia andato a vedere lo Spilberk


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*touche*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono stata diverse volte a Brno... e c'e; una chiesa in cui sono conservati dei cadaveri mummificati... da paura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti non sono andato, hai perfettamente ragione, (anche se pensavo scherzassi), cmq la città mi è piaciuta, me l'aspettavo diversa, i miei orari erano un po' strani: sabto mattina dalle 09, alle 11, venerdi sera dalle 01 alle 03, per il resto ho visto molto bene il circuito....ma penso che quello a te interessi poco


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Infatti non sono andato, hai perfettamente ragione, (anche se pensavo scherzassi), cmq la città mi è piaciuta, me l'aspettavo diversa, i miei orari erano un po' strani: sabto mattina dalle 09, alle 11, venerdi sera dalle 01 alle 03, per il resto ho visto molto bene il circuito....ma penso che quello a te interessi poco


Ho visto anche quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... forse no io parlo del circuito Circuito di Masaryk.. ma mi sa che la' ci fanno il motomondiale... mi ricordo qualcosa del Gran Premio di Brno...*




*


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

Ok ho googleato e' c'ho beccato il circuito e' quello di masaryk... minchi ha troppa memoria


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*quello è*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto anche quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Acc ma oltre che iena sei un pozzo di conoscenze, è proprio quello, è stato intitolato al primo presidente della nazione che si chiamava per l'appunto Masaryk....senti un po' ma se ti dovessi portare da qualche parte, dove è che non sei mai stata così non faccio brutta figura????


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Acc ma oltre che iena sei un pozzo di conoscenze, è proprio quello, è stato intitolato al primo presidente della nazione che si chiamava per l'appunto Masaryk....senti un po' ma se ti dovessi portare da qualche parte, dove è che non sei mai stata così non faccio brutta figura????


Sto mettendo crocette... venerdi la metto su Stoccolma


----------



## Old fun (1 Maggio 2007)

*andato*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto mettendo crocette... venerdi la metto su Stoccolma


 
Ci sono stato, tantissimi anni fa, ehm finito il liceo, sono proprio tanti urca.........bella molto bella, improvvisammo un discorso all'interno della sala dove vengono assegnati i premi Nobel (rischiammo l'arresto all'interno) e di essere arrotati da due cicliste all'esterno.........
Stasera mi riguardo le foto.......


----------

